# 8 week old puppy with diahorrea



## hafpint (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I am new on here and joined to ask some advice. Though Lola is new, I have been a dog owner since I was 11. 

Last week I got a Working Cocker Spaniel puppy (Lola) , the breeder had her on BETA puppy but she was very loose when producing stools and had the odd dot of bright red blood. I phoned the vet and they advised chicken and rice to help her stomach settle, this made things worse and the blood increased. Otherwise she is very sparky and happy she is great at peeing outside but cannot seem to control going for a poo. I had to visit the vet on Monday for her first injection and the vet said not to worry it should settle and to gradually put her on a good brand of food. I asked about burns as our two previous family pets who are now three and fourteen have always thrived on burns food. He said to gradually change her and phase out the chicken to try to help.

She is eating the food without any problems but minutes later she produces very soft - runny stools which are not or barely formed and often their is blood. Instantly before her stomach is very contorted out of shape but the reaction is so quick it is impossible for her to make it outside or me to get her outside.

I appreciate you are not necessarily a vet but I am looking for advice as the vet so far has dismissed me and I am worried that she is suffering and I am making things worse.

Any advice might set my mind at rest - I have read online information about colitis and the symptoms do seem to fit

Thank you


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Find a new vets, and Get her there ASAP hun, pups can go downhill very very fast. And I mean within the space of an hour fast.

Chicken and rice went right through my boy too, what vets don't tell you is both rice and chicken are quite common allergies for dogs. Maybe try potato and egg.

Also, once she's well and settled I'd switch to a decent food, beta is pretty rubbish. IMO burns is an okay food, but by god it's expensive for the ingredients, considering it's 60% rice, it should be at least £30 cheaper.

I'd go grain free so her little tum doesn't have to deal with the grains. If you let us know your budget food wise, we can tell you the best available.

But get her the vets ASAP. If you like by a pets at home with a vets, they are usually open till 7 and charge usual surgery charges at the weekend. Don't wait till Monday.

And most importantly, post some pics for us to coo over.

Lets know how she is.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi and welcome. did the breeder give you any idea when the puppy was last wormed?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Goodness, an 8 week old puppy can't be left with blood stained diarrhoea - especially in this heat! Dehydration kills puppies quicker than you'd believe. 

She needs to see a vet absolutely as soon as possible - ideally this evening! This has gone on too long already by the sounds of things, if your current vet is fobbing you off, take her elsewhere - take a stool sample to be tested too.

I don't mean to worry you but a week of bloodied loose stools is bad for adult dogs, but it's incredibly dangerous for such a young puppy. Please get her to the vet tonight.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Find a new vets, and Get her there ASAP hun, pups can go downhill very very fast. And I mean within the space of an hour fast.
> 
> Chicken and rice went right through my boy too, what vets don't tell you is both rice and chicken are quite common allergies for dogs. Maybe try potato and egg.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly.. vets as soon as, a tummy upset like this can bring a puppy down very quickly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hafpint said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new on here and joined to ask some advice. Though Lola is new, I have been a dog owner since I was 11.
> 
> Last week I got a Working Cocker Spaniel puppy (Lola) , the breeder had her on BETA puppy but she was very loose when producing stools and had the odd dot of bright red blood. I phoned the vet and they advised chicken and rice to help her stomach settle, this made things worse and the blood increased. Otherwise she is very sparky and happy she is great at peeing outside but cannot seem to control going for a poo. I had to visit the vet on Monday for her first injection and the vet said not to worry it should settle and to gradually put her on a good brand of food. I asked about burns as our two previous family pets who are now three and fourteen have always thrived on burn


Usually a resting diet of chicken boiled or grilled no skin or white fish and rice sorts it out as its an easily digestible resting diet. Usually after 24/36hrs you see an improvement even if its nor entirely back to normal. Blood in the faeces especially if accompanied by mucos (a thick clear jelly like substance) does usually mean colitis which is an inflammation of the bowel. Lots of things can cause diarrhoea in pups, Including worms (pups should be wormed from 2 weeks old by the breeder then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6mths), there are other protozoan parsite infections in pups like giardia and coccidia, usually wormers dont kill these if they are present, although panacur does do giardia although I think you have to dose for about a week, longer dosing then for worming.

A danger that can occur with puppies is if the diarrhea is extreme especially in hot conditions too, they can loose body fluids quicker then they can take them in so become dehydrated, so she must keep drinking. Check her gums they should be healthily pick and moist, if they look pale especially white and look dry and tight, then she needs to see a vet. Also if you very gently pull up the loose skin on her back it should spring back also immediately, if it stays up longer before going back down that too is a sign of dehydration.

With all due respects the vet should have maybe held fire on vaccination as any puppies who are showing signs of illness or suspect they could be incubating something should not be vaccinated. As there doesnt seem to be any improvement I would get her checked out she may very well need meds to clear it up if its collitis. It could be a bacterial infection in which case she would need antibiotics. I would take her back to the vets preferably another one.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Agree with SDH that I'm surprised the vet gave your pup it's first injection while it has this problem. Definitely seek the opinion of another vet and do it ASAP.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

It does sound like colitis to me as my collie was very ill on and off for 3 months with this and as the vet said give him chicken and rice I did but as I later found out he has a allergy to chicken so took him off that and put him on fish4dogs salmon and potato with their salmon mousse as a topper and he has been well now for over 2 years. But I would ask the vet first as your dog is only a pup.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

